# מסתננים בחתונות



## Kernel (28/8/12)

מסתננים בחתונות 
שלום רב,
לפני כשבועיים נכחתי בחתונה של בת משפחה באחד מגני האירועים המושקעים אותו סיימו לבנות בשנה האחרונה באזור אשדוד.
יש לציין שהאירוע היה סביר (בהתאם לאירועים בסגנון הזה) וההתנהלות הייתה סבירה לחלוטין. הבעיה צצה לאחר הצפייה בתמונות החתונה של בת משפחתי.
בזמן האירוע בשולחן של חברי הלימודים הופיעו שני צעירים שבדיעבד הסתבר שאף אחד לא מכיר, שתוף אכלו, דיברו בערפול כאילו הם מכירים גם את החתן וגם את הכלה.
גם הכלה באותו ערב שמה לב שהיא לא מכירה את שני הצעירים (בני 21 בערך) אך חשבה שהם שייכים לצד של בעלה, המצחיק הוא שהוא היה בטוח שהם שייכים לצד שלה ובזמן החתונה לאף אחד מהם לא היה את הזמן או הצורך להתעסק במי הם בדיוק (חתונה של בערך 500 מוזמנים).

לאחר שהם קיבלו את התמונות הם נחרדו לדעת ששני הבחורים האלה מופיעים איתם במרבית מהצילומים - רוקדים עם הכלה, רוקדים עם החתן, ובשלל תמונות נוספות.
לאחר בירור מקיף הסתבר שאף אחד לא מכיר את הבחורים הנ"ל, הם לא שייכים לאף אחד מהצדדים ולאף אחד מהחברים (בני זוג וכו') שהוזמנו לאירוע.
אין ספק שמדובר בשני צעירים שבחרו להסתנן לחתונה על מנת לשתות ולאכול כאוות נפשם, אך למרות שהייתה בדיקה שמית בכניסה לגן האירועים, הם הצליחו להיכנס.

האם האשמה היא של בעלי הגן? האם ניתן לבוא אליהם בטענות שלא עשו עבודתם נאמנה? או האם זו תופעה מוכרת של מסתננים לחתונות ואין בעצם מה לעשות בנידון? או האם זו אשמת הזוג שלא זיהו זאת בעת האירוע ופנו למאבטחים? (קצת קשה לי להאמין שזוג בחתונתם יכול מבחינת כל ההתרגשות והלחץ בכלל להתעסק עם דבר כזה מה גם שכפי שציינתי מדובר בחתונה של כ 500 איש).

בכל מקרה הנזק שנגרם הוא נזק לתמונות החתונה בעיקר, שאותם הרי אי אפשר לשחזר. האם יש משהו שניתן לעשות בנושא? מישהו חווה התנסות דומה?


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (28/8/12)

לא חוויתי את המקרה הזה .. 
וזו פשוט חוצפה !
לשלם עליהם מחיר של מנה (מאחר והם ישבו בשולחן ואכלו) ובנוסף נדחפו לתמונות !
לא יודעת אם הייתי מאשימה את האולם, אחרי הכל, קורה שלאנשים אין תג שם שמחכה בכניסה (שוכחים אדם או שניים) ובכללי- טעויות קורות. 
לגבי התמונות, אין מה לעשות, פשוט להתעלם ולהתסכל על איך שאתם יצאתם בהן  

וסתם מחשבה מרוב עצבים על המקרה, לא הייתי עושה זאת, אבל אני מכירה כאלה שכן: אם רוצים לגרום להם לפאדיחת על (וזה מרושע..), תמיד אפשר לפרסם תמונה שלהם ברשת חברתית ולרשום בדיוק מה קרה ומה הם עושים. 
אחרי שמישהו יראה תמונה שלו רצה ברשת - הוא יפסיק מהר מאוד עם השטות הזו (אבל כמובן לברר טוב טוב שהם באמת לא קשורים איכשהו לאורחים, בן של בן-דוד רחוק וכו'..). 

אני הייתי באירוע שהיה מקרה אחר.. 
היינו בבריתה של זוג חברים והם שכרו צלמים (וידאו + סטילס). 
כשישבנו לאכול את המנה העיקרית בא אלינו לשולחן צלם וצילם תמונות של הזוגות בשולחן. 
אחרי 10 דק' הוא חזר והראה לנו שהוא פיתח את התמונות, כשבאנו לקחת (חשבנו שזה סטייל מגנטים), הוא דרש 20 ש"ח לתמונה !!!
היינו בהלם, לא הבנו מדוע דורשים מאיתנו לשלם כסף על תמונה באירוע, ולאחר בירור הבנו שהוא סתם מסתנן ומנסה להרוויח כסף על חשבון האורחים !!!
הערנו על כך למנהל האירוע והוא העיף אותו. 

חשוב לשים לב לדברים כאלה!!


----------



## yaya87 (28/8/12)

מה שסיפרת על הצילום 
קרה לי ולבעלי לפני כשנתיים וחצי בחתונה של חברים.הצטלמנו כי היינו בטוחים שזה קשור לזוג ואז דרשו מאיתנו 25 ש"ח על התמונה במסגרת.
בעלי (אז היה החבר שלי) התלהב מהתמונה שלנו וקנה...


----------



## daimond1 (28/8/12)

הסיפור עם הצלם קרה לנו 
באירוע של קרובת משפחה. גם נאלצנו לקנות את התמונות.
בחתונה שלי, אמרנו למנהל האירוע ולבעלים איתם סגרנו את החוזה, שאם נראה אדם לא מוכר/ספק/צלם שמנסה לגבות כסף - פשוט נזמין משטרה.

בחתונה שלנו ראינו צלם שלא הזמנו. בירור עם הצלם שלנו העלה כי זהו צלם פפראצי שקיבלנו מתנה


----------



## ronitvas (28/8/12)

לא נראה לי שאפשר לעשות משהו 
חוץ מלצחוק על זה.
כן, זה קורה לא מעט (ולא רק בסרטים....) 
בחתונה כל כך גדולה, אי אפשר לפקח אם יש מסתננים, ולו רק בשל העובדה שלא מכירים (לרוב) אישית את כולם.
להתקדם הלאה.... חבל על הארגיות השליליות.


----------



## מדומיינת (28/8/12)

חבל לבזבז על זה אנרגיה 
ואני מאמינה שהם עשו הרבה שמח ואנרגיות טובות.. הבעיה המרכזית של תחונות זה העדר אנשים צעירים שרוצים לרקוד ולשמוח ולא באים מתוך חובה. 

חתונה כעיקרון זה אירוע שנועד לשמח חתן וכלה וכיום זה התגלגל לאירוע שמרבית המוזמנים לא רוצים להיות בו. שיראו את זה כמחמאה שהם באו לחתונה


----------



## ניהול אירועים אישי (29/8/12)

להמשיך הלאה 
יום יבוא ותסתכלו על זה בחיוך, מדי פעם יש מסתננים, קשר לעקוב אחרי זה מאחר ובחתונות גדולות באמת לא מכירים את כל האורחים ובאולמות בעלי יותר מאולם אחד אז גם אם מנסים לסמן כל אורח שמגיע הרי תמיד יכול להסתנן מישהו דרך האולם השני (בדךר כלל יש מעבר / שירותים משותפים)
אין לכם מה לבזבז על זה אנרגיות שליליות כרגע, תמשיכו הלאה, יום יבוא ותצחקו על זה

מזל טוב


----------



## Kernel (29/8/12)

תודה 
אני מתאר לעצמי שאכן אין מה לעשות בנידון, כמו שאמרתי הדבר שהכי הפריע לזוג הוא שהבחורים מצולמים איתם - אבל אכן אפשר להפוך את זה למעין סיפור מצחיק על "ההזויים שהצטלמו איתנו" ולהמשיך הלאה.
פשוט תופעה מכוערת.


----------



## orrki (29/8/12)

כנראה שהם ראו את הסרט wedding crashers


----------



## lid85 (29/8/12)

לא חוויתי את זה... 
אבל גם אני מתחתנת בקרוב וכל פעם כשאני עוברת על פני שלט שמכווין לחתונה של זוג מסוים במקום מסוים אני חושבת לעצמי כמה קל זה להסתנן לחתונה... הרי לא מבקשים מהאורחים להראות את ההזמנה בכניסה אלא רק לציין את שם בני הזוג (שמופיע על שלטים בדרך, לפעמים גם בליווי תאריך).


----------



## עדידלי (29/8/12)

טיפ ממני. 
אנחנו התחתנו לפני חודשיים ומאד חששנו מזה מה גם שהגן אירועים הוא ליד פרדסים ושדות שמאחוריהם כפרים. הפתרון עם השלטים היה שרק כתבנו שם את השמות שלנו בלי תאריך ובלי המילה חתונה. פשוט את השמות שלנו. האורחים הרי יודעים את השמות שלנו ולשאר המסתננים זה לא רומז על כלום. זו דעתי. ממליצה.


----------



## karnikova1 (29/8/12)

יכול מאוד להיות שהם רקדנים סמויים 
הייתי בהרבה חתונות בהן אחד ההורים הזמין רקדנים סמויים כי חשש שלא יהיה מספיק שמח על הרחבה. הוא עשה את זה בסוד והסתיר את העניין מהזוג כי חשש שהם לא ירצו וזה יוביל לריב...(אני הייתי הרקדנית) הכלה והחתן הרבה פעמים שאלו אותנו מי אנחנו וניסינו להמציא סיפור כיסוי...לפי מה שאת מספרת על כך שהם רקדו והצטלמו עם הכלה...נשמע כאילו יש שם איזה משהו שאחד מבני המשפחה לא מספר...


----------



## Kernel (29/8/12)

הם לא רקדנים סמויים 
כל מה שהם עשו שם זה להשתכר, ואפילו ניסו להתחיל עם אחות של החתן (ילדה בת 13...) אז לא נראה לי שרקדנים בתשלום יעשו את זה


----------



## נישנושיט2 (31/8/12)

לא ייאמן! 
הרצחת וגם ירשת?
הסתננת לחתונה, לפחות תוריד קצת פרופיל... זה כבר ממש ביזוי


----------



## HassiD (31/8/12)

אני מכיר קטעים של "משמחים" 
אבל שם מגיעה חבורה קצת יותר גדולה, וגם לא אוכלת ושותה יותר מידי, אלא בעיקר רוקדת ומשמחת....

אבל קרה לי פעם שהוזמנתי לחתונה, ובאמצע החתונה משום מקום פתאום נחת לידי בחור שהיה נראה די הומלסי שכזה, והתחיל לקשור איתי שיחה, ולאכול מלא אוכל בצורה בהמתית (הוא ממש מילא את הצלחת שלו בטירוף, ובלס בצורה מזעזעת), ואז הגיע מישהו אחר, ושאל אם יש מקום לשבת בו, אז הוא קם ואמר: "כן, סיימתי", ואז עבר שולחן אחד הצידה, ולקח גם שם פול אוכל והתחיל לבלוס כמו מטורף...

אמרתי את זה למי שהזמין (כמובן אח"כ, כי לא היה להם זמן בחתונה לבדוק את הנושא), והם אמרו שיש כזו תופעה בירושלים שאנשים "נדחפים" לחתונות, ויכול להיות באמת, אבל הקטע היותר מפתיע, זה שהיה בחוץ "הגשה עצמית" פשוטה יותר, שנועדה ל"משמחים" וכדו', והוא העדיף להכנס פנימה ולאכול כמוזמן לכל דבר....

(למען הסר ספק, עד כמה שידוע לי, דיברתי עם 2 הצדדים והוא לא היה מוזמן, אם כי בהחלט ייתכן ואיכשהו הם לא הבינו למי התכוונתי והוא היה מוזמן בצורה כלשהי...)


----------



## נהורית1 (31/8/12)

כנראה ראו את הסרט 'ארבינקא' 
עם חיים טופול. שם רואים את טופול וחברו
מסתננים לחתונה וזוללים כאוות נפשם.
חיפשתי ביו טיוב את הסרט, לא מצאתי רק את
השיר הפותח את הסרט, כמה מצחיק:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UCws7iH0M0


----------



## hansom20201 (31/8/12)

תגובה 
הפתרון לעשות את זה באולם סגור
ואז לדרוש להציג הזמנה, כלומר לשים שומר או משהו, שיבדוק את ההזמנות.


----------

